# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Superfish Aqua Expert 30 aquarium

## AquaticQuotient.com

Despite being named the Aqua Expert, the good news is that you dont have to be an expert to own and run this tank, writes Jeremy Gay. In fact, its very good for beginners. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

